# Where can i buy a used SR20VE engine?



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I just want to know where can i find a slightly used SR20VE engine with manual transmission. Im from the philippines and i can't find that engine anywhere here in our country. If any know where i can buy this engine please let me know. You can email me at [email protected]. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

Stanleyapple said:


> *I just want to know where can i find a slightly used SR20VE engine with manual transmission. Im from the philippines and i can't find that engine anywhere here in our country. If any know where i can buy this engine please let me know. You can email me at [email protected]. Thank you very much!! *


http://www.streetimports.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks..


----------

